# Solved: Windows 8: Can't log in.



## lucaslower (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, so I have heard about the 16 character password bug. This doesn't apply to me, I think, because my password is only 10 characters. I can login perfectly online to my Microsoft Account, but when i get into Windows 8, it just doesn't work.

Here is what happened: So I downloaded the Windows 8 Release Preview. All was working well on the install. Everything migrated fine from my installation of Windows 7. A game I play, Minecraft, uses openGL, so I tested it out. It gave me an error, "bad video card drivers." I went to the dell site and updated the videoc ard drivers. They worked fine, but needed a restart on my computer. I restarted it, and it came to the login screen. I saw that it said my Live ID under my name, so i used my password for the Live account. It came up and said "incorrect password.' So, naturally, I just tried again. After about 10 times it still threw me the error, so I looked online. Most of the answers said to simply change your password to a shorter one. As said, my password was only 10 characters, so this is not my problem. One of them said to change your password even if it was shorter than 16 chars and see if that helped. I changed it to another password, this time 11 characters. Still does not work. I have made sure the PC is connected to WiFi when I try to login. I have rebooted several times.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!! Thanks!!! 
-Lucas


----------



## lucaslower (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, I forgot to mention, it does not say"incorrect password" it just takes me back to the "lock screen" with the clock and date. Could this be due to the desktop not being able to be displayed because of the new video card drivers?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you get into an administrative account?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I have made sure the PC is connected to WiFi when I try to login.


How can you do that when you cannot login?

Have you tried an ethernet connection?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

(Sorry about the now-removed password message. I forgot and left it there.)

What do you mean that you can log into your "Microsoft Account"? What is that? And don't you need to be logged into Windows to get to it?


----------



## lucaslower (Feb 6, 2011)

Live id is now called microsoft account. And on the lock screen it shows a wifi icon. I think it was video card issues. Besides i didnt really like windows 8 so i just did a fresh install of Windows 7. Thanks for the replies though!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

But still - don't you have to be logged into Windows to get to that account?

Thanks for the followup, by the way.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Windows 8 you can still (if you are careful) create a "local" account as in previous versions. But the default Windows 8 account is a I-guess-being-renamed Windows Live email account and password. So, with that, logging in to an online account and logging into Windows is the same thing.


----------

